# New member needs advice for a Suzuki Lt160 electric conversion



## Yvan027 (8 mo ago)

This is the Quad as we bought it:











With everything taken apart so I can sandblast and repaint the frame once the brackets for the motor are welded on:


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

That size motor would be a good "first electrical vehicle project" for you & the boys
...but, your NOT going to be happy with the performance

FYI: ~750W electrical = ~ 1HP mechanical
...so, a 2,000W motor is only ~2.5HP 

IMO your gonna want something bigger 
...maybe look at a ME 0708 (~5 HP continuous & ~ 15 HP peak)
...or maybe even the bigger ME 0709

Here is a video of Damien, a kart I built that is motivated by a 48V 1,800W motor & powered by (4) SLA batteries

It zips right along  
...but, that is mostly on smooth roads & pavement


----------



## Yvan027 (8 mo ago)

Thanks! Your video gives us a good idea of what a 2000W motor can do. How long can you ride like this before the batteries get too weaks? And how fast were you going?

A bigger motor and better batteries would be great and I'll look for the ME708 or ME709 when I'll need more power but for now I don't want to spend too much on this project. Like you said it's a good start to learn. 50km/h is a bit too fast for the kids anyway. I'll try to get a good balance between torque and speed with the sprockets size and hope it's gonna be enough fun!


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

"I'll try to get a good balance between torque and speed with the sprockets size and hope it's gonna be enough fun!"

With insufficient horsepower, sprocket sizing won't fix a damned thing. 

You don't plan to spend much money on this project, but spending money twice always winds up costing more.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Yvan027 said:


> Thanks! Your video gives us a good idea of what a 2000W motor can do. How long can you ride like this before the batteries get too weaks? And how fast were you going?
> 
> A bigger motor and better batteries would be great and I'll look for the ME708 or ME709 when I'll need more power but for now I don't want to spend too much on this project. Like you said it's a good start to learn. 50km/h is a bit too fast for the kids anyway. I'll try to get a good balance between torque and speed with the sprockets size and hope it's gonna be enough fun!


Your very welcome  

We usually get 30 - 45 min run time, using these small SLA batteries
...& the top speed of that kart was ~15 - 18 MPH

Another option that doesn't cost too much more 
...& has a bit more power, is the 60V 2,000W brushless motors

Here is a video of an Aerial Atom inspired kart
...it's motivated by a 60V 2,000W motor
...& (5) 12V 15AH SLA's
The top speed is ~35 MPH


----------



## Yvan027 (8 mo ago)

You're right remy_martian, ''spending money twice always winds up costing more''. But I wanted this project to be ready ASAP and didn't want to spend my evening on my computer checking for what would be the best fit for this quad. So I ordered the parts thinking that would be ok for now (or I would get parts for a electric bike). The chinese quad they sell for adult are 2000W so I went from there but I've never tried one to see how fast (or slow) they are but thought it would be at least enough power for my kids.

Sprocket sizing isn't probably the best way to increase power but I guess the quad will move quicker if top speed is 15 km/h than with sprocket allowing 30 km/h (downhill!). Like with gas engine or pedaling on a bike, am I wrong?

By the way anyone could tell me if installing a electric motor on a bike so power goes through the same gearing as when you're pedaling is a good option that you saw somewhere? Expensive Ebikes seem to work this way (but nothing close to 2000W). I tried to find a built thread doing this but it gets me too much result using theses keywords and nothing I would like to check. A link for this kind of built would be really appreciated.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

We don't generally do ebikes here. My understanding is Endless Sphere is where that's done.


----------

